# what was alexander hamilton's enneagram type and wing?



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

i'm no fan of hamilton, but i do wonder his enneagram type and can't figure it out. he did want a higher authority and he was a pretty devout christian so i couldn't rule out 6, he definitely wasn't a 5 or a 4, he may have been a 3 or a 2. He didn't seem to be as self-controlled as a 1. He was too assertive to be a 9. He wasn't a seven, as he criticized Jefferson and Burr for being sensual or voluptuary.

I wouldn't say 8 because he feared instability and because he was said to have charged ridiculously low prices which 8s don't tend to. But then he did say Julius Caesar was the greatest man who ever lived so that could fit with 2, 6, and 8.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

He was actually a 2. He said his heart made decisions more than his head, he was concerned about his image, character, and ethics and also wanted to sacrifice himself and he let Burr kill him, and he started christian aid societies for the poor. Some people say he was an 8, but he wasn't.

The most common enneatype for ENTJs is 2w1 or at least ENTJs are more likely to be 2w1 than 8.


----------



## HaakSO (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey Nixon, I’ve been wondering about your reasoning for Alexander Hamilton being an enneatype 2. I would decidedly place him as either an 8 or a 5, most likely a 5. His primary contribution was his intellect. After his father abandoned him at age 10-or-so, he was known to have lost himself in books. He was brilliant at the technical mechanisms of politics but awful at the interpersonal ability to make people feel good. His technical genius shon through in the Federalist Papers and in the way he established the nation’s credit line. In forming the New York Stock Exchange, he was forseeing the nations future in a systematic way other couldn’t. On less technical, more personal issues, he stumbled. His affair was a targeted smear campaign he foolishly responded to by publishing the whole thing. He was also self depriving, insisted on neglecting his own wealth while building the foundations of the soon-to-be richest country in the world’s economic system, on principle, turning down well paid legal work to take on pro bono cases because they ment something to him. In his final letters before getting fatally wounded in his duel with Burr, he expressed fear at being seen as useless by respectable people if he refused the duel, and became so caught up in this one perspective that he failed to care for his own life.


----------

